# Aberdeen



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if the parking lot is open at 3 mile creek? I had heard that sometimes they lock the gate now. Any info would be appreciated before I make a 3 hour drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't heard any reports for the last 3-4 weeks... sorry cant help ya...


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

open they started locking it a couple years back threw the summer months . right now may not be the best of time to come power plant is only running one unit other three are down or so iv been told


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I went down this morning and managed to catch a few. We didn't tear them up but it beat sitting at home.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was up there this morning the skipjacks WERE NOT THERE!!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

My son and I only caught 4 skippies. As we were leaving I talked to a guy that said he caught about a dozen but I didn't see them


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Are boats still able to get in to the creek?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Not sure about boats but there was a guy in a kayak that had gone up in th he CREEK earlier that morning. He was sitting right outside of the mouth of the creek not in anybody's way. I know some folks really get upset when a boat pull into the mouth oh the creek,since IT DOES CUT OFF Y HE FISHING FROM THAT SMSLL AREA for the bank fishermen!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

We go up in the creek all the time in boat.. Trim up and go through the opening.... We have caught tons of fish up in the creek out of boat.... All the way at the boils and all the way to the mouth. Normally in January and February... I've never seen another boat go up in there but we take our 18ft trip hull all the time... Avg depth 4-6ft all the way to boils


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Ive had my 19 ft deep v in there many times, lots of gar in the winter, LOL and yeah, as we motor up, folks on the bank are always giving a lot of crap. I figure their jealous...LOL


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks. Its been a while and thought it may be closed up at the mouth. What I don't understand is how a person on the shore would be bothered by anyone going into the creek. You cut them off for 30 sec at most.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I the past some guys just went into the mouth of the creek and anchored that is why the bank guys got UPSET!! If the guys on the bank have their lines cast out in the channel they feel you are possibly going to cut their lines. No doubt you are scaring any fish that were there to leave the area. so if you were in their shoes HOW WOULD YOU FEEL!!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd feel its about time to get a boat. A guy anchor at the mouth would not be cool, but going thru isn't going to do a thing.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

We had ppl upset with us before.... Guys fan casting for wipers etc at the mouth, guys fishing up in the creek from the bank... Hey if you gotta get your boat in the creek to fish what you want then those boys gotta suck it up. Now anchoring right where a bank fisherman has his lines tossed out is wrong... But for those that have given us the evil eye for having to drive by them to fish up the creek...... No need for the hand gestures and dirty looks, it's public water. I prolly don't help matters with the big smile and wave I give back but suck it up buttercup it's fishing


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Go up the creek in an Air boat...and wash the banks if they give you the finger.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Not everyone can afford a boat, at the same time, fishermen in a boat should be able to go up in to the creek.....it is all about respecting your fellow man/woman.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Even if you respect those on the bank, you can still dodge lead. I'm really not into combat fishing. There are still other places to fish in the winter if you know where to look.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

So the parking lot is open back to public again? And if so any word on the hybrids or skippies


----------

